# Vial and bacteria



## limitless (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi bro´s im soon going to start my first cycle and i have read that vial gets infected with bacteria over time and my first vial is going to last 7 weeks is this of any concerne to infecktion ?


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

No mate used vials for longer than that. Just be clean when drawing gear and using new pins. Alcohol swab the rubber stopper before drawing your gear each time and you'll be fine


----------



## limitless (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks mate another question do you push air in the vial to regulate the preasure or would that put bacteria in it ?


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

You won't contaminate a vial that way by pushing air inside, that's why the Benzyl Alcohol inside is for. However if you're uncertain about a certain product you can pressure cook them for 15 minutes and you're sure you've got sterile gear.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Carlos Rivaldo said:


> You won't contaminate a vial that way by pushing air inside, that's why the Benzyl Alcohol inside is for. However if you're uncertain about a certain product you can pressure cook them for 15 minutes and you're sure you've got sterile gear.


 What if you don't have a pressure cooker mate?


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

limitless said:


> Hi bro´s im soon going to start my first cycle and i have read that vial gets infected with bacteria over time and my first vial is going to last 7 weeks is this of any concerne to infecktion ?


 Lol, i'v used half vials the year after and never been Infekted Hah!

Cotton bud on the top and cellotape does the trick lol. It also helps keeping it in a secure, contained environment


----------

